# Enclosed Trailer Options - Help me Decide



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been saving up for an enclosed trailer this past year and wanted to wait until I got my taxes settled before going and spending what seems like a fortune on one.

I was up in arms between a 6x12 and a 7x14. I have been out in my shop for the past hour or so laying my tools out and chalking out a setup for a 6x12 v-nose. The center walkway is a little tight (23"....) so I'm going to just splurge for the 7x14 tandem. It's about $1,000 more.

Now I'm trying to decide which options are worth the money and would be valuable to me.

The company I'm looking at the baseline price for the trailer is $3,100. Once I pile my options on I get up to $4,550 before taxes. 

Options-

$210, +6" additional height
$525, torsion axles 
$75, spare tire
$210, custom color (light grey)
$210, screwless exterior
$225, v-nose

I'm trying to decide which ones I can nix.

-Screwless Exterior I figured it would look better and I wouldn't have to worry about losing screws and having leaks? 
-Custom Color My target clientele is the higher end market and almost every other enclosed trailer around seems to be white. I'd like to stick out slightly and look more professional. Is $210 worth that?
-V-Nose The last enclosed trailer I worked out of was a v-nose and the additional storage was nice.
-Torsion Axles I have no experience with torsion axles but from what I have learned here and other places online is that they give a better ride for your tools.
-+6" Additional Height - I'd like this mainly so 6' ladders can be stood straight up. 

So what do y'all think? Are the options I'm considering worth it? Which ones? Why or why not?

Thanks for your opinions gentlemen.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a 5x10 enclosed trailer before. I sold it because it wasn't the right trailer for my work. 

I'll be ordering mine 6x10 with:

6" extra height - the last one was 5'10" inside, which sucked for me at 6' tall.
Torsion axles - yep, smoother ride, lower trailer. I wouldn't buy them if I was in a hilly area though. Read somewhere that you can get a lift kit for them to make the trailer ride the same height as leaf springs.
Flat nose with ladder - I had a generator on the front of my last one. I want it there on the new one too.
Custom colour - Match my truck, and looks more pro.
Spare tire - absolutely. At $75, if you get a flat once and don't have to wait for a tow truck, it's paid for itself.
Screwless exterior - Yep, my last one had fasteners and I never liked the way the lettering bubbled over them. YMMV though...could just be my sign guy was crap.
Electric brakes - My last one didn't have brakes...It sucked.
Roof racks and walk on roof - Easy to haul materials if a job is outside of my suppliers delivery zone. Also, makes a great spot to chill out and have lunch


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not seeing the must important feature of all. Dual axles. 

If they are standard that's good. If that company makes a wall on roof model a ladder rack is a must. I store a lot up top that would not normally fit in a 7x14.

Barn doors or ramp

Also depending on what your tow vehicle is you may wanna delete the v nose. It adds a lot more weight up front. If you can keep lighter stuff up from then great. I keep buckets hoses and small light weight bits and pieces in mine up front. 

Make sure you try and keep anything you don't want bumping around over the wheels. There's a lot less movement in that area. 

I would pic color based on your logo and lettering. Whites fine if you have a logo that works well on white.


----------



## Sparky1000 (Feb 8, 2014)

You may want to have electric installed, unless you can do it yourself.


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm definitely getting dual axles with brakes.

Barn doors instead ofr ramp.

I don't think I want a ladder rack or walk on roof...

Thanks for the replies. Keep them coming


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I plan on running my own electric where I need it.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

SailingandSuch said:


> I'm definitely getting dual axles with brakes.
> 
> Barn doors instead ofr ramp.
> 
> ...


Where are you buying? South of you in Marianna you have Rolls Right (custom makes a lot right there) and Bob's. Both are really good to deal with. 

My Dad does business with these two is how I know.


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd say these 4 are necessities

$210, +6" additional height
$525, torsion axles
$75, spare tire
$225, v-nose 

wish mine had an extra 6" :whistling


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a 7 x 16 I use for work and for pleasure. I haul my touring bike and 4 wheeler behind my motorhome some weekends. I have the ramp at the rear with a side door. I like the ramp for easy loading of generators as well as my bikes. The side door makes it easy to access when you just have to grab something small. It is wired with 12 volt lights as well as cabinets at the front. I have the torsion suspension and they work good. I also have a power jack on the front which I like if you drop the trailer a lot. We also have a 16 ft landscape trailer. One thing I have found with our landscape trailer is it is exactly 16 ft inside the box. This is a pita because most lumber you want to haul is 16 ft 1 inch. Whoever designed these trailers wasn't thinking of lumber for sure.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the look of screwless exterior, but I'd never buy it again. One small smack into a seam and they come apart. Hard to get them resealed properly. I ended up screwing down a few panels to keep them sealed.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

I recently got a 7x14 trailer and am loving life! I didn't order it because it came just the way I wanted it. It's a V nose, screwless exterior, and 7' height. I wouldn't have ordered it 7', was going to go with the 6" extra height, but would from now on. That extra 6" makes a huge difference inside. Barn doors are the way to go and torsion axels would be nice. I love the screwless exterior, it just looks so clean and doesn't look like a run of the basic cargo trailer.

If you haven't ordered anything yet, check out Look trailers. The V nose is no extra cost and in the higher level trailer the screwless exterior is no extra cost as well. Very nicely built trailers.

Tried to upload a couple pics, but the failed. Will try later. Good luck and show us how it comes out. Life will never be the same!


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

muskoka guy said:


> I have a 7 x 16 I use for work and for pleasure. I haul my touring bike and 4 wheeler behind my motorhome some weekends. I have the ramp at the rear with a side door. I like the ramp for easy loading of generators as well as my bikes. The side door makes it easy to access when you just have to grab something small. It is wired with 12 volt lights as well as cabinets at the front. I have the torsion suspension and they work good. I also have a power jack on the front which I like if you drop the trailer a lot. We also have a 16 ft landscape trailer. One thing I have found with our landscape trailer is it is exactly 16 ft inside the box. This is a pita because most lumber you want to haul is 16 ft 1 inch. Whoever designed these trailers wasn't thinking of lumber for sure.


that sucks...my 7X16 is like 16'5", thought that was the standard....


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, was able to get some pics to load. It has changed a bit since the pics to better fit my needs and figuring out how things best work. What you can't see in these pics is the 8' ladder that slides in behind the shelves on the right hand side. Best decision I think I have ever made :thumbupdon't tell my wife, that's what I say about her when she's around!)


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks nice Mike. I can't tell from the pic, but is there anything preventing the stuff on the shelves from falling off, say on a sharp turn or bumpy road?


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks wedge. There is a lip on every shelf that keeps things from falling. Haven't had any problems yet. It doesn't take much to keep things put.


----------



## jerrysats (Jun 6, 2013)

Something that you may want to consider is the construction of the interior of the trailer , box tubing on the ceiling and walls is nicer then the HighHat or Z channel most trailers use . Where you'll see a difference is when you mount anything to the sides or from the ceiling . With the square tube its nicer to mount things from . Most square tube is fairly wide .


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

That's a good point Jerry. That's one of the big reasons I wanted the brand I bought. 1" square tube 16" o.c. For the walls with 3/8" ply walls. Not all trailers are created equal...


----------



## jerrysats (Jun 6, 2013)

mikeharold said:


> Not all trailers are created equal...




Thats very true . I spent months looking for a trailer that had those things I wanted in a trailer . The box tubing and 16" centers were high on my list . What really sucks is how they price trailers , you can buy a 24 footer for about the same as a 14 footer .


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

the day I got my 7x14 dual axle 7' height trailer with ramp door...I was in love. I hated selling that trailer when I retired. 

As others mentioned. 

Dual Axles
Ramp Door makes loading and unloading real easy
Side door
Ladder Rack

Add your own Electric and if you live in a cold climate, make one of the "shelves" enclosed and add a 100 watt bulb in there. Put your stuff that can't freeze, like Caulking and Glue in there and turn on the light when it gets cold. It will be enough to keep it from freezing. 

Don't get anything smaller that 7x14. Bigger means you will have some trouble parking it occasionally. 

Go with WHITE and have it wrapped!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Buy my trailer, it has electric and air piping installed and has a built in compressor and generator, it also has a floor mounted winch in the front for pulling in heavy loads.

It is a little larger than the specs you posted though.


----------

